# Rabbit 101



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I would rather can but putting it in the freeze is fine ...


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I havent had rabbit in a while. Mmmmm. Rabbit.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

My rabbits are still young yet but will be ready to breed this summer. I'm looking forward to having fresh meat along with dried and canned rabbit ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------

